# RIP Grey Pearl



## claracanter (6 May 2012)

She became wedged under the starting stalls at start of the 1000 guineas today. The race was delayed for 30 mins. The decision was taken to put her down as she had suffered spinal injuries.

RIP beautiful girl


----------



## Maisie2 (6 May 2012)

Oh that's sad, I was hoping it was not as serious as it looked.   RIP Grey Pearl.


----------



## Miss L Toe (6 May 2012)

Very sad day for connections.


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 May 2012)

So very sad, thanks to the staff that helped her, did she have a fit or something to begin with? And yes waiting for O2Y to turn up.


----------



## cptrayes (6 May 2012)

Bugger. Accidents do happen, what a shame.


----------



## Imogen_ (6 May 2012)

I couldn't hear what was said as I was there and people where talking/joking too much whilst I was trying to figure out what happened. 
But I don't think she had a fit from what I saw. Such a sad loss for everyone! An accident that could happen to any horse, but I wish people could have shut up for just one second so I could hear


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2012)

Not really an accident that could have happened to any horse, imogen.


----------



## Imogen_ (6 May 2012)

amymay said:



			Not really an accident that could have happened to any horse, imogen.
		
Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Amymay (6 May 2012)

Do you want me to spell pit the obvious.?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (6 May 2012)

It jolly well could have happened to any horse, in a trailer or box for a start. 

Just be sorry we have lost a lovely horse like the rest of us are.


----------



## stevieg (6 May 2012)

Always a sad day when a horse, any horse, is lost


----------



## CMH (6 May 2012)

amymay said:



			Do you want me to spell pit the obvious.?
		
Click to expand...

Take the attitude elsewhere. It damn right could of happened to any horse


----------



## Moomin1 (6 May 2012)

CMH said:



			Take the attitude elsewhere. It damn right could of happened to any horse
		
Click to expand...

Amymay is right - she's ALWAYS right!  

Very sad to hear the news - RIP Grey Pearl.


----------



## Imogen_ (6 May 2012)

Genuinely think someone should state the obvious here for me... Preferably without an argument :S


----------



## CMH (6 May 2012)

Sorry I forgot, I'm guessing you where the vet at the incident or you know more than anyone else as to what went on amymay?


----------



## Moomin1 (6 May 2012)

CMH said:



			Sorry I forgot, I'm guessing you where the vet at the incident or you know more than anyone else as to what went on amymay?
		
Click to expand...

She probably knows more than the vet!  

I think she is saying that if racehorses weren't subject to stalls it wouldn't have happened!


----------



## stevieg (6 May 2012)

That was my interpretation too


----------



## Rouletterose (6 May 2012)

Very very sad, I only saw it on tv, always watch racing, she must have gone down really awkwardly to have spinal injuries, unless they mean up the neck where she was wedged.

Horrible time for all concerned, I hate starting stalls, and wish they could just line-up without them.


----------



## CMH (6 May 2012)

Oh my god I do hope not. dont think someone paying respect to a horse lost is in need of rude comments that have nothing to do with the point of the post. Maybe if we dont subject them to trailors, we wont have trailor accidents. Or maybe if we wrap them in cotton wool, they will be o.k


----------



## Imogen_ (6 May 2012)

Sorry, I was simply paying respects to the loss. 
Don't wish to start up a debate on starting stalls. All sports probably have things we would change but I don't think arguing on here is too helpful.


----------



## CMH (6 May 2012)

more than a vet? too much time infront of a screen by the looks of it. But come on, bring on the bum licking parade. funny.


----------



## Moomin1 (6 May 2012)

CMH said:



			more than a vet? too much time infront of a screen by the looks of it. But come on, bring on the bum licking parade. funny.
		
Click to expand...

I was taking the mick - I get fed up of Amymay's self righteous know it all attitude!!


----------



## freckles22uk (6 May 2012)

I watched it on the TV .. sat there hoping she would be ok, but it was not to be

RIP Grey Pearl... :-(


----------



## CMH (6 May 2012)

Oh sorry moomin, I don't use or post on her often and sarcasm I don't click, my bad


----------



## Moomin1 (6 May 2012)

CMH said:



			Oh sorry moomin, I don't use or post on her often and sarcasm I don't click, my bad
		
Click to expand...

He he don't worry - it's not easy to tell on here sometimes!!


----------



## Amymay (7 May 2012)

If collapsing, breaking pelvis, and becoming trapped within the starting stalls can happen to any horse - then something is very wrong within the racing world.

Thankfully incidents of this nature are far and few between. If they weren't, starting stalls wouldn't be used. That Imogen is the obvious - just needs a little logic applied.

The horse apparent suffered some sort of heart failure, hence the collapse.


----------



## merrymeasure (7 May 2012)

Very tragic. Poor girl. RIP Grey Pearl. x


----------



## Imogen_ (7 May 2012)

Thanks, but someone (minus the drama) kindly private messaged me explaining what happened! 
I was speaking vastly, thank you for taking it out of context... I hope it makes your day run a bit smoother.

Also, this is the first I have heard about the heart failure. But I was not implying quite how you made it out.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ceris Comet (7 May 2012)

For heavens sake !
Why do R.I.P threads always turn into a bi**h fest.
Have a bit of respect please.


----------



## charleysummer (7 May 2012)

RIP, accidents happen. Yes similar things can happen to any horse- for example my friends' horse slipped in a trailer, broke 2 legs and smashed its head in - then again it was an ex racer so maybe it was just the racing influence kicking in a bit late


----------



## CMH (7 May 2012)

Heart failure has not been confirmed to be the reason at all. Its been a very sad loss and as much as it being a forum to pay respects, I'm sorry for getting involved but someone shouldn't attack someone paying their respect either.


----------



## alliersv1 (9 May 2012)

From the Racing Post:


JOCKEY Michael Hills has praised the quick response and work of Newmarket officials at the start on Sunday to minimise stress and attempt to help his mount Gray Pearl, who was fatally injured before the Qipco 1,000 Guineas.

Hills, 49, said that he had never experienced an incident like the one on Sunday and said the speed which Gray Pearl collapsed surprised him, with no apparent problems in the moment before.

He said: "I would like to place on record my thanks to all those who helped in the treatmentof Gray Pearl. The pressure and tension at the start of a Classic, particularly one involving 18 fillies, is significant and yet everyone involved, from the stalls handlers to the vets and the starters, remained completely calm and professional throughout.

"In all my riding career I have never experienced an incident such as that which happened on Sunday. One moment the filly was standing quietly in the stalls and then all of a sudden she dived down and then did not, or could not, get back up."

Hills marked out the stalls team, who had to manoeuvre Gray Pearl from an awkward position under the starting gate, for special praise.

"The response from the starting team was immediate and I would like to pay particular thanks to the stalls handlers who not only looked after the filly, but also regularly checked on myself, as well as doing the not inconsiderable job of unloading the other runners and looking after them while the vets examined and treated Gray Pearl," Hills said.

"Everyone involved did all that they could to help her and then to minimise her distress as soon as the gravity of the injury became apparent."

He added: "Everyone connected to the horse is very upset and sad to have lost her. But the quality of care and professionalism shown by those who attended to her is some consolation and we are very grateful to all concerned."

Gray Pearl was euthanised after vets determined she had sustained a spinal cord injury.


----------



## Imogen_ (9 May 2012)

Thanks for posting Alliersv1. I do feel it was dealt with, as best as it could! Thoughts are definitely with anyone connected.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			I was taking the mick - I get fed up of Amymay's self righteous know it all attitude!! 

Click to expand...

There are several like that on here I could mention lol .

 My comment  to them now  is .

* Get your brain in gear before you put your mouth in motion *


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2012)

Just read this through.

http://www.racinguk.com/news/article/gray-pearl-post-mortem-indicates-vets-decision-correct


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 May 2012)

Did watch the race and when grey pearl went down which took most of them by surprise,watched them lever the front stall doors open and to hear the stall handlers talking to her calling her my lovely,darling ,sweetie trying to get her up, what most people forget, these stallhandlers are horsepeople,they love them, some are ex jockeys and they tried their best.


----------



## Honeylight (11 May 2012)

Echo Bravo said:



			Did watch the race and when grey pearl went down which took most of them by surprise,watched them lever the front stall doors open and to hear the stall handlers talking to her calling her my lovely,darling ,sweetie trying to get her up, what most people forget, these stallhandlers are horsepeople,they love them, some are ex jockeys and they tried their best.
		
Click to expand...

How very sad; your post has brought tears to my eyes & restored some of my faith in the human race.


----------



## Tiffany (11 May 2012)

So sad - RIP Grey Pearl


----------

